# Mefoblinker bis 50g



## 50er-Jäger (30. September 2020)

Moin,

kennt ihr Modelle die über die Standard 30/32g des Snaps oder Moresilda hinweg gehen?
Gut wären Blinker mit 40g oder besser noch 50g...

Habt ihr Vorschläge, dann her damit...


----------



## rhinefisher (30. September 2020)

Den Möresilda gibt es in 50 und 55gr.. .


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. September 2020)

Falkfish Spoeket 50gr.
ABU Toby in 40gr. und 60gr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ABU Toby




Genau  
Der fliegt auch gut.


----------



## angler1996 (30. September 2020)

fliegt ganz brauchbar





						schwerer Raubfischblinker für tiefe Gewässer
					

Dieser alte dänische Köder wurde für alle Arten von Lachs und Forellenfischen in Norwegen sowie anderen Teilen Skandinaviens vor vielen Jahren entworfen.




					www.meerforellenkoeder.de
				




Form und Frabe passen, wenn es um Mefo geht;-))


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. September 2020)

Den Hansen Pilgrim (Lachsblinker) 42g gibt es gerade beim Stollenwerk für 3.99


----------



## rippi (30. September 2020)

Willst du Tiefe oder Wurfweite?


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. September 2020)

Den sandeel gibt es glaub ich auch mit 50-60 g...ist dann aber auch ein echter klopper (17cm)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. September 2020)

50 bis 60 Gramm Blinker für Meerforellenangeln? das sind ja schon Pilker. Mit was für eine Rute muss Mann da vom Wurfgewicht fischen. Das wäre mir alles viel zu schwer. Ich fische immer max 12 bis 20 Gramm, das reicht mir persönlich aus und den Fischen auch. Soll keine Kritik sein, nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Zwei Extreme. Einmal nobel einmal sehr günstig...






						ima/AMS Design Productions ima GUN-KICHI 40g - Tackle Japan (Online fishing tackle shop)
					

ima/AMS Design Productions ima GUN-KICHI 40g




					www.tacklejapan.com
				












						3er Pack BLINKER 5-60g silber Spoons Pilker Zocker Jig Metall Köder Spin Bait     | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 3er Pack BLINKER 5-60g silber Spoons Pilker Zocker Jig Metall Köder Spin Bait    in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Letztere, ich nenne sie "konventionelle Wurstblinker", weil sie aussehen, wie eine sehr schräge Scheibe von der Kabanossi, waren und sind meine Lieblingsköder in Norwegen, weil sie wirklich auf alles gut gehen - und weil sie sehr günstig sind, selbst wenn man die Haken wechselt.


----------



## ragbar (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich fische zb. gerne den Mitralite von Ragot. Kompakter Blinker mit 35,50 und 65 gr Gewicht. Hab ich allerdings noch nicht auf Meerforelle verwendet.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Vorschläge,  werde ich mir ansehen...
Ich möchte die Teile eine Etage tiefer zum Dorschblinkern vom Boot nutzen, da ich bisher im flacheren Wasser bis 8m meine besten dorsche auf Blinker hatte,  dabei aber mit 30g bei mehr Drift schnell an die Grenzen kam...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Oktober 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Den Möresilda gibt es in 50 und 55gr.. .


Wo gibt es den in den Gewichten?


----------



## Stefan660 (4. Oktober 2020)

Abu Garcia Hammer gibts auch noch


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den in den Gewichten?



Normalerweise z.B. hier...





						Blue Fox Moresilda Meerforellenblinker
					

Der Blinker ist ein Klassiker an der Küste bei Meerforellenangeln. Aber man kann den Moresilda auch in Seen und Fliessgewässern auf Forellen und Lachs einsetzen.




					www.meerforellenkoeder.de


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. Oktober 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Normalerweise z.B. hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen Frage ich weil dort in den 50g Varianten nicht erhältlich


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2020)

Der lässt sich auch gut verwenden - notfalls dezent mit dem Gummihammer kalt verformen, dann flankt er beim Einholen gut. Imitiert sehr gut die Sprotten...









						Solvkroken Stingsild Holo Pilker
					

Solvkroken Stingsild Holo Pilker Der Kult-Pilker von Solvkroken ist jetzt in einer atemberaubenden Optik verfügbar. Er hat ein eingelassenes…




					www.pilker-discount.de


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Teile eine Etage tiefer zum Dorschblinkern vom Boot nutzen, da ich bisher im flacheren Wasser bis 8m meine besten dorsche auf Blinker hatte,  dabei aber mit 30g bei mehr Drift schnell an die Grenzen kam...



Vorschaltblei am Seitenarm und Standardgewichte 18-30 Gramm verwenden


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Oktober 2020)

Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Vorschaltblei am Seitenarm und Standardgewichte 18-30 Gramm verwenden



Ich brauche Blinker die auf 5-8m etwa laufen auch bei guter Drift, da ist mit den Standardmefoblinkern schluss mit ihren 30g...
Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber so ein Getüddel kommt mir da nicht an die Angel...


----------



## hans albers (9. Oktober 2020)

finde ja den gladsax ganz gut ,
aber der wäre etwas zu leicht mit 27 g..





						Gladsax , Gladsax Wobbler , Gladsax Clear, Gladsax Tobis, Gladsax Exellent, Gladsax Fluo und Gladsax
					

Einmal Gladsax immer Gladsax ! GLADSAX Meerforellen Wobbler sind wohl einer der bekanntesten Top-Köder auf Meerforelle. Die perfekte Imitation von Beutefischen, das exzellente Weitwurfverhalten und die einmalige Fängigkeit sind die Markenzeichen




					www.meerforellenkoeder.de
				




der hier könnte passen.. (in 40 g)
https://www.amazon.de/Major-Craft-Jigpara-JPS-40-30/dp/B00ZV95RI0


----------



## Tomasz (9. Oktober 2020)

Für das Dorschblinkern im tieferen Wasser nehme ich gerne die Blinker von Fladen. Die schweren Varianten gibt es in 40 und 60 g. Ich selbst habe bislang nur die 40 g gefischt. Die Blinker sind nicht nur schwer sondern auch sehr kompakt. Zudem sind sie auch noch recht preiswert.

https://www.pilker-discount.de/epages/78112762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78112762/Products/16-20

https://www.pilker-discount.de/epages/78112762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78112762/Products/20-211B

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dingsens (9. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen!

Ich nutze vom Boot/Kutter gern den Falkfish Gno in 38g, der ist schön kompakt und kommt schnell zum Grund.
Diese Fladen Torsk Apparillos (Link von Tomasz) funktionieren aber auch richtig gut.
Allerdings rüste ich immer auf Gamakatsu Circle Hook 2/0 und doppelten Sprengring um, das minimiert die Hackergefahr erheblich.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Oktober 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Für das Dorschblinkern im tieferen Wasser nehme ich gerne die Blinker von Fladen. Die schweren Varianten gibt es in 40 und 60 g. Ich selbst habe bislang nur die 40 g gefischt. Die Blinker sind nicht nur schwer sondern auch sehr kompakt. Zudem sind sie auch noch recht preiswert.
> 
> https://www.pilker-discount.de/epages/78112762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78112762/Products/16-20
> 
> ...



Das sieht Bombe aus, den in 60g und Hot Orange der Hammer...


----------



## ragbar (11. Oktober 2020)

Der Köder ist okay,ich würde aber die Drillinge Und Splits tauschen, weil sieht auf dem Foto nach Junk aus. Die Lackierung dürfte auf dem Qualiniveau auch nicht lange halten.


----------



## Tomasz (12. Oktober 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Der Köder ist okay,ich würde aber die Drillinge Und Splits tauschen, weil sieht auf dem Foto nach Junk aus. Die Lackierung dürfte auf dem Qualiniveau auch nicht lange halten.



Die Drillinge und die Ringe sind tatsächlich nicht von bester Qualität. Ich habe aber auch schon im Originalzustand damit gefangen, ohne das etwas gebrochen oder aufgebogen wurde. Wer sicher gehen will, sollte die aber tatsächlich tauschen, da sie nach einigen Einsätzen anfangen langsam zu rosten. 
Auch der Blinker selbst ist rostanfällig und verliert irgendwann bei vielen Kontakten mit Steinen usw. seinen Lack. Die Fische hat das aber bislang nie gestört. Die besten Erfolge hatte ich mit den gedeckten Farbkombis schwarz/silber/rot und diese zur Not mit dem Edding nachgezeichnet. 
Angesichts des Preises und der Fangerfolge kann ich mit den "Makeln" gut leben, zumal ich in diesen Gewichtsklassen nichts vergleichbares finden konnte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2020)

Wobei es ja prinzipiell besser ist, wenn der Fisch wegen einem aufgebogenen, oder gebrochenem Haken abkommt, als er den ganzen Kladeratasch abreisst und mit dem Köder im Maul herumschwimmt. Ich bin da oft recht hin- und hergerissen, die Haken und Sprengringe auf maximal robust zu trimmen, so lange der Köder an sich funktioniert und die Haken scharf sind.

Bei meinen Rapfenblinkern montiere ich z.B. absichtlich dünne und vergleichsweise weiche Drillinge, um genau dieser "Prpblematik" entgegenzuwirken. Vorteil bei det Janze obendrein - die schwachen Drillinge "kleben" sofort, was die soliden Greifer oftmals eher nicht so tun.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich brauche Blinker die auf 5-8m etwa laufen auch bei guter Drift, da ist mit den Standardmefoblinkern schluss mit ihren 30g...
> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber so ein Getüddel kommt mir da nicht an die Angel...



Warum sollte ich Dir das übel nehmen?
War ein Vorschlag von mir. Punkt.
Wenn das für Dich nicht umsetzbar, oder akzeptabel, dann ist das eben so


----------



## zulu1024 (17. Oktober 2020)

Savage Gear psycho sprat. Damit habe ich in Norwegen bei guter Drift noch angeln können und auch in der Ostsee habe ich mit dem 28g schon öfter gefangen. Gibt es in 35, 45 & 60g.


----------

